
When Machine Learning meets Food Delivery Startups: Ruby Sample Code - smhchan
http://blog.prediction.io/food-delivery-apps-meet-machine-learning-tutorial-sample-code/#.UkHOZfUFbZs.hackernews
======
gniquil
So I just looked at the quick start demo code. Did everyone notice the irony
in it? We created some fake people and some fake orders and randomly let the
people see the fake orders. Then we try to predict based on this data. A bit
silly isn't it?

But anyway, the whole thing seems pretty cool.

~~~
tstonez
Best fake recommendations ever! But yeah we make the assumption the developer
and their app (food delivery or otherwise) has _some_ data (users, items,
actions) on which to build a model. Otherwise you won't get very far...

Thanks! Some of our tutorials have test datasets (e.g., MovieLens) if you want
to try it out - [http://docs.prediction.io/current/tutorials/movie-
recommenda...](http://docs.prediction.io/current/tutorials/movie-
recommendation.html)

------
berberous
I wish Seamless would innovate more. Recommended restaurants or meals would be
awesome. Seamless has a total lock on the NYC market, but their website sucks,
their ratings are highly unreliable (due to restaurants faking ratings), and
they rarely add new features.

~~~
seiji
_I wish Seamless would innovate more._ is incompatible with _Seamless has a
total lock on the NYC market_ , sadly.

I wish you could search intra-menu. "Show me all restaurants with sweet potato
fries within walking distance."

Yelp can kinda do that, and Google can kinda do that, but they are just going
off reviews and not indexing menus attached to locations specifically.

~~~
jeffasinger
This is actually a pretty good idea. Seamless does have a program that allows
selected affiliates to get data dumps from them, you could probably build it
based on that.

~~~
seiji
On second thought, I think you can already do that on their website, just not
in their iOS app yet.

What I meant to wish for is discrete ordering. I want one sushi roll from
place A, a dessert from place B, and chicken from place C (all collected and
delivered by one person). That's more of a job for the exploitative labour
task5rrrrrrrrr category though.

------
jeffasinger
This is cool. I may try to do this (food ordering predictions) for my startup,
with real data if I get some free time.

------
pnachbaur
Is this entirely an open source project, or are there plans to do something
like Keen.io?

~~~
tstonez
Not so familiar with Keen IO. Looks like analytics-as-a-service for collecting
and visualizing data. We're focused on helping developers build predictive
features like recommendation, discovery, etc.

Yup. We're definitely committed to open source. Source is all up on GitHub
[https://github.com/predictionio](https://github.com/predictionio)

------
jalayir
Get a dabbawalla

